# GM Mike Wollmershauser biography



## chrispillertkd (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a biography of the late GM Wollmershauser. I had heard that his wife had been working on a book about him after he passed away a few years ago but don't know if it ever saw completion or was available for sale to the general public. Does anyone know anything about this project and its current status, by any chance?

Pax,

Chris


----------



## iron_ox (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Chris,

I just spoke to GM Wollmershauser's senior student, Master Brian L. and the last time he spoke to Joannie Wollmershauser, she had indicated that she planned to wait 10 years after his passing to produce a bio.  We are almost at that time, so it might be coming soon.  I also believe she is/was a member of this board, and you might be able to ask her directly via a PM.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 12, 2012)

Mr. Sogor, thanks so much for the information. I'll have to see if I can find Mrs. Wollmershauser's handle here and send her a PM. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## StefaniLee (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Chris, 

I am friends with Mike's daughter. I am not entirely sure if Joanie ever did write a book about Mike. Mikala and I were going to try and have a black belt reunion in memory of Mike this year, but we didn't get a lot of support from her mother. I never heard anything about her writing a book - if she was writing one, I am sure Mikala would know about it. I am not sure if this is of any help to you. I wish she would write a book about him. He was such a great man. I can talk to Mikala and see if her mother does have any plans. Let me know if that would be helpful

I think that's it 

Stef



chrispillertkd said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a biography of the late GM Wollmershauser. I had heard that his wife had been working on a book about him after he passed away a few years ago but don't know if it ever saw completion or was available for sale to the general public. Does anyone know anything about this project and its current status, by any chance?
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 2, 2012)

Stef, 

Thanks for the reply to my thread. I had tried to PM Mrs Wollmershauser through this board and ask her about the proposed biography but didn't get an answer. I'd love to know if she has plans on writing a book about her late husband and would be interested in obtaining a copy if and when she does. If you get the opportunity to talk to her daughter and see if there are any plans in the works it would be great.

Pax,

Chris


----------

